# Photography Documentaries



## nda (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoy watching Photography Documentaries, any other interested parties that can recommend any. Here are my Top 5,

1. John Gollings; Eye for Architecture
2. Gregory Crewdson; Brief Encounters
3. Annie Leibovitz; Life through a Lens
4. David Noton; Chasing Light
5. National Geographic; The President's Photographer
*special mention; Tim Kirby(bbc); The Genius of Photography


----------



## sanj (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you so much. Now to find time to watch them all….


----------



## m (Feb 2, 2014)

Nachtwey - War Photographer

Avedon - Darkness and Light (available on youtube)


----------



## distant.star (Feb 2, 2014)

.
Really, too many to mention. Google any well known photographer, and you'll come up with more than you'll have time for.

Lately, there seem to be a lot of Martin Parr vids around. I've liked some on Garry Winogrand. While I don't like his work, I've found a video about Bruce Gilden. Obviously, my interest is public photography.


----------



## Roger Jones (Feb 2, 2014)

I loved Bill Cunningham New York. What a fascinating character, available on netflix.
http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/Bill_Cunningham_New_York/70141814?trkid=13752289


----------



## distant.star (Feb 3, 2014)

.
Not a documentary per se, but a great presentation from one of my favorite "non-public" photographers, Jessica Todd Harper:

Artist Talk with Photographer Jessica Todd Harper


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 23, 2014)

the davil came on horseback - http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/70066337?strkid=203264159_0_0&trkid=222336&movieid=70066337

"In this unflinching documentary chronicling the genocide in Darfur, former Marine Capt. Brian Steidle is forever transformed by the atrocities he witnesses as a military observer for the African Union."

this is a really good one


----------

